# First time mom did a great job!



## woodsie (Mar 7, 2013)

Its day 30 and I am anxiously waiting for my two does to kit...the suspense is killing me. My experienced doe has been in her nest since the morning and I am hoping that means something is going to happen soon! eek!

My new mom seems completely oblivious. She hasn't really made a nest...just jumps into her box and squishes all the hay down. Do you think I have to pull some cotton balls out and make a nest for her, or will she figure it out? Do you think dog hair would make good nesting materials? My pyrs are shedding out and it is super soft and insulating but I don't want to freak her out either. What do you think?

I promise to post pics as soon as they kit!


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 7, 2013)

One of the does I used to have would never pull until the night she kindled, or one the day. I would just keep an eye on her, though I supplemented fur from another doe once for a doe when she didn't have a lot. I just put some vanilla on her nose and put it in with the kits at night. She didn't seem to have any issues with it come day time.


----------



## woodsie (Mar 8, 2013)

I am sooo excited....my new mom doe just kindled her first batch of kits and delivered at least 5 big babies in a nice cozy nest. Tons of her fur and everyone was wriggling and looking very cozy. Great job Daffodil! I'll post pics in the morning!  

Hopefully Candy or other doe that was bred at the same time will have hers over night...no fur pulled yet but a very nice tunnelled nest so far.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thats great. Most of my new moms fouled it up. 
She's a keeper


----------



## nawma (Mar 10, 2013)

Congrats on new babies!! My does did not do well with their first litters so you definately have a winner in that doe.


----------



## woodsie (Mar 10, 2013)

Well, I am headed out to check the other doe but there were no babies last night....starting to wonder if she was even bred? Seems strange she wouldn't be though as I know she has had a litter and the buck bred the other doe. Well maybe I have babies waiting for me...out to go check.


----------

